# South Carolina Wants To Ban Profanity



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*South Carolina Wants To Ban Profanity *

_counton2.com -_ State Senator Robert Ford is hoping to outlaw lewd language and is pushing for a bill that would prohibit profanity. Under the pre-filed bill, profanity could land you in jail for up to 5 years and/or cost you up to $5,000 in fines. Debra Gammons says, that the First Amendment is not absolute. You cannot say whatever you want whenever you want to.

I am at a loss for words.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

> You cannot say whatever you want whenever you want to.


What he actually said was: "Hey motherf*cker, you cannot say whatever you f*cking want to whenever you f*cking want to you DBC!!"


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

> profanity could land you in jail for up to 5 years and/or cost you up to $5,000 in fines


I see this as a guarantee the bill will die! If they attach a penalty like this he will get some press time and the bill will never get passed. I see it as another politician wants some attention!


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

We actually have a town by-law that prohibits swearing in public.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

jettsixx said:


> We actually have a town by-law that prohibits swearing in public.


Holy Christmas!! In THIS liberal state?!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

fra444 said:


> Holy *Christmas*!! In THIS liberal state?!


Thats the word your not allowed to say..youre busted!


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I have never seen it enforced though.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

There are a lot of towns and city's that have it under the old blue laws
and they have never been repealed.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Thats the word your not allowed to say..youre busted!


OOPS sorry!


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Blue laws regarding blue language. Who would have known.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

MA blue law.

One of the laws provides a $300 fine or year in jail for anyone who "wilfully blasphemes the holy name of God by denying, cursing, or contumeliously reproaching God, his creation, government, or final judging of the world."


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

jettsixx said:


> We actually have a town by-law that prohibits swearing in public.


We have a city ordinance that's essentially the same, and it was passed in 1990.....no blue laws involved;

http://municipalcodes.lexisnexis.com/codes/quincy/_DATA/Title_9/08/060.html


----------

